

It's Stephen Hawking's Birthday, but he's two unwell to deliver a speech. - chunky1994
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/9001187/Prof-Stephen-Hawking-too-unwell-to-deliver-own-70th-birthday-speech.html

======
chunky1994
Happy birthday to one of the greatest thinkers of our time!

------
jamespcole2
check your spelling, it's "too" not "two"

